# I read that you can earn up to



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

14,160 dollars, and still keep all your retirement SS.  I am hoping they mean above my small amount, because I may have a job here in Eureka.  I may get only 20 hours to 30 a week, because I wanted part-time, and that is what they want to hire for.  It's minimum wage but with my retirement, I can do ok.  The 20 hours would keep me under the 14,160.  I would only pay taxes on the extra I earned right?

Any help welcome Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know much about it, but I think that earning limit was raised.  http://moneyover55.about.com/od/socialsecuritybenefits/tp/earningslimitscurrentpast.htm


If you take Social Security benefits before you reach full retirement age, and you earn income in excess of the annual earnings limit, your Social Security benefits will be reduced.﻿ Below are the current and past years' earnings limits for reference.
For details on what type of income counts as earnings, how this limit applies, and how much of a reduction you could experience, read Earning More Than The Social Security Earnings Limit Can Reduce Your Benefits.

*1.  2015 Earnings Limit*

For 2015, the earnings limit went up to $15,720 for those under full retirement age (this is age 66 for those born 1943 - 1954). For the year you reach full retirement age you can earn up to $41,880 and will experience no reduction in your Social Security benefits. Once you reach full retirement age you can earn any amount without experiencing any reduction in your Social Security benefits.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info Seabreeze, some of this is what I read, but some I hadn't so thank you so much!  The earning limit is good in case the job is more then 20 hours a week for me.  Plus, the minimum wage is going up in January, in the State of California Thank you again my friend, Denise


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 3, 2015)

good for you....nothing wrong with a part time job to help move things along....one of the guys I work with is on disability SS he can only make a 1000 dollars a month and not lose his ....if where you work is like the hardware where I work they try to up your hours so watch them.....just last week I had to almost quite because of that.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Ronald, this is a motel, and they may try to give me more.  I will have to keep close track.  I can make a bit more a year I see from Seabreeze' input, plus I still have to be careful after January when they up the min. wage  I had planned to supplement my income, but getting this rental really made me start hustling for work since it's taking more then half my income.

Plus the fact I have a lot of time on my hands, and the idea of renting a place that may not have to be subsidized is inviting.  I still have that to fall back on if and when I need it, but I am pretty pumped about working a part-time job.  All early morning hours, off by 1 or so Denise  PS this is doing laundry-room attendant at a nice, older place here in Eureka, but once I have a reference from them, I can move on if I want.  To another town I mean Denise


----------



## ndynt (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds good, Denise.  I worked part time after I started receiving SS.  They would let me cut back on my hours, when I got near the limit I was allowed.  Perhaps they will there also?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 3, 2015)

I bet they would Nona hugs, denise


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes...  you can earn up to $15,720 and keep all your SS..   For every $2 over that amount they take back $1 of your SS..   So if you earn $100 over, you give back $50.    If you retire at full SS age... there is no earning limit.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I read that I won't have an earning limit (no deductions from my SS) when I turn 66??  I mean, even if I took early retirement.  I doubt I will ever be making that much dough, but the info is all good to know  Thanks QS, Denise


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 5, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I think I read that I won't have an earning limit (no deductions from my SS) when I turn 66??  I mean, even if I took early retirement.  I doubt I will ever be making that much dough, but the info is all good to know  Thanks QS, Denise



Yes... that is true... But your SS amount won't increase when you reach 66  because you took it early.    I am 66 and working full time with no limit on my earning.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 5, 2015)

Right, I did understand that  Even a part-time job will keep me busy enough, and supplement me to a point where I can get my own place, rather than subsidized.  Thank you again QS, denise


----------



## Robusta (Sep 7, 2015)

I was worried about the penalty myself,but my employer,tracks my wages and makes sure I don't go over.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh that's a good deal  I don't think I'll have to worry, especially not right now since it looks like they weren't as eager as I thought to hire me, lol  Well, someone will want me  They actually had 3 women taking turns doing the extra hours of laundry.  But she did tell me maybe she could put me on-call, but haven't heard again.  I'll check with her tomorrow.


----------

